# Arnold, Stallone Crown Iris Kyle Ms. International



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Arnold, Stallone Crown Iris Kyle Ms. International by Joe Pietaro Winning an unprecedented fifth Ms. International title hung in the balance as four of the top six took their place to the side of the stage, leaving Yaxeni Oriquen-Garcia and Iris Kyle alone. Both women have been dominant in their sport, especially in Columbus with [...]

*Read More...*


----------

